# Texas Police Find Loaded Gun in Woman’s Vagina....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Texas Police Find Loaded Gun in Woman?s Vagina


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, it WAS a pocket pistol... Just a little .22 S&W auto.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't even want to think about where she hid the ammo.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I bet it was a fine piece.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Hey babe, why does my gun smell like a tuna casserole?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ashley was ready for a tussle. The safety is off in the pic. Maybe she was planning a really big surprise for Gabriel when he got frisky!?:smt028

GW


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

> The pistol was fully loaded, including a round in the chamber.


Gives a whole new meaning to the word bang. She could've banged back.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to the word bang. She could've banged back.


Very Good!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Well, it WAS a pocket pistol... Just a little .22 S&W auto.


How 'bout an S&W 500 Magnum with an 8 3/8" barrel?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Hey babe, why does my gun smell like a tuna casserole?


That's disgusting!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase, "locked and loaded". :watching:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Glad I wasn't there when she paid the bail.


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

*Several things stand out about this.*

*1.* I have finally heard it all now.
*2.* No surprise, this was in Waco Texas.
*3.* How exactly did the police "retrieve" this weapon?
*4.* The gun of course, was an Escort model S&W.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

PhillyCheese said:


> *Several things stand out about this.*
> 
> *1.* I have finally heard it all now.


No... you have not. Trust me. I've been in emergency medicine since 1979, and even I am occasionally surprised.

"I was gardening, and I fell on this cucumber."
"Do you usually garden in the nude?"

Just an FYI, you can tell on X-Ray if the vibrator is still running by whether or not it's blurry...

I've seen a guy (repeatedly...) who stabs himself when he masturbates because that's the only way he can get off.

And you still haven't heard it all...



PhillyCheese said:


> *3.* How exactly dd the police "retrieve" this weapon?


Manually. I expect whoever the jail had on for medical had to do it. If they don't have a nurse at the jail, they likely made a trip to the ER. I've seen a stunning array of things packed in bodies. Back before they were combined, I took a cell phone out of a womans vagina and a digital camera out of her rectum.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> No... you have not. Trust me. I've been in emergency medicine since 1979, and even I am occasionally surprised.
> 
> "I was gardening, and I fell on this cucumber."
> "Do you usually garden in the nude?"
> ...


*
*
Geez! I hope they greased them.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gives a whole new meaning to deep concealment......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny how they didn't mention anything about the extra magazines and the box of ammo.

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Dirtydog.... hopefully you haven't encountered the Philly Hamsters.


So who will be first to make a holster....?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> No... you have not. Trust me. I've been in emergency medicine since 1979, and even I am occasionally surprised.
> 
> "I was gardening, and I fell on this cucumber."
> "Do you usually garden in the nude?"
> ...


Well, ain't you the lucky one !!!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

desertman said:


> That's disgusting!


 Sorry if I offended your delicate sensibilities......


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Sorry if I offended your delicate sensibilities......


No, It's just that I don't eat fish!


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perhaps when she gets out of jail she will change her ways and "open vagina" carry.


----------

